# lake logan saugeyes



## WISH IT WAS YOU

I've been fishing Logan for a couple years now. Never really consistent and have caught A ton of dink crappies and gills along with some channels but for the life of me can not hook into a saugeye out of that lake if anyone had some tips I would greatly appreciate it i I have a canoe I take out their so I'm not shore bound I've been focusing on the dam I'm not sure if maybe that's my problem or what I'm used to fishing for walleyes up by Youngstown figured saugeye would he very similar


----------



## homepiece

I have heard that there is a channel of deeper water off the beach that is the place to target them. I personally have only caught one on lake logan and that was near the dam.


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU

Thanks I guess the beach will be my next venture I know some of my buddy's pull them through the ice but just all dinks that lake needs drained and Cleanes out to much sediment


----------



## Enthusiast

I seldom fish Lake Logan but when I do I often catch a single small keeper size saugeye when targeting bass. 

It's always on a four inch straight tailed worm like a slider worm. I have caught saugeye on a worm both swimming it in the classic Charlie Brewer way and working it on bottom on a shaky head. Rattle Traps seem to be death on saugeye, at least at Buckeye.


----------



## ironman172

spring time is shallow....go to the beach or the parking area just before it ....think shallow for them in the spring 1 hour before dark or first thing in the morning ....but they can be caught before and after that too
a guy I worked with had the state record from there till it was surpassed by the one from Alum creek,then Antrim lake
supposing caught early spring at the beach


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU

thanks guys if anyone heads out and sees a green canoe out by the beach area this evening youll know who it is i think thats been my problem is ive been focusing on the some deeper water ill give you guys a report on how i do thanks


----------



## ironman172

saugeye is a cold water fish....deep in the hot summer.....although when I am trolling in 6-8 ft in the spring I see guys fishing the deeper water and catching....my best time is just before dark....and they might be deeper then moving shallow ....although I have caught them sometimes all day too 10ft or less as the spring moves on


----------



## fastwater

> Orig. posted by *ironman172*:
> 
> ...a guy I worked with had the state record from there till it was surpassed by the one from Alum creek...


 Fish was caught in 1993. May be mistaken but I thought his fish was caught around Feb. or so when the eyes were moving up onto the beach area getting certain grubs out of the sandy beach bottom. And yes, was told it was caught just outside the beach area as well. The water just outside the beach area is about 7-9ft. 
There is a deeper 12-16ft channel that runs along the far side from the beach that goes clear to the dam. But if it were me, this time of year I'd be hitting that area just outside the beach area as well.

FWIW, Though as of 2014 Logan was ranked in the top ten saugeye lakes in Ohio, I haven't seen or heard of many big saugeyes taken from Logan in a few years. A few decent ones and lots of smaller ones. But nothing real big.


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU

I fished outside of the beach drifting jig and Minnie's caught 3 crappies lost a few others no eyes that surprises me that it was ranked that high last year idk I guess I just gotta kick chuggen at it. Waters muddy anyone have any recent reports


----------



## fastwater

I was surprised it ranked that high as well. 

Some of the old timers say when they started drawing it way down every winter some years ago to kill out the vegetation that's when they saw a steady decline in the saugeye catch. 

Others say the draw down hasn't affected the fishing.

That's always a big argument with that lake.

I remember one year they dropped it so low that it seemed like the water line was clear out past where the ropes/buoys at the beach are at.

I know this, for as old as the lake is and seeing they stock it with saugeye every year and have done so for a long time, you would think there would be some real hogs taken from there. Crappies seem to run small there anymore as well. 

Whatever the case, they didn't draw it down this past winter.

They also didn't remove the floating dock by the beach this winter and ice tore it up pretty good. Ripped the steel loose at the anchor point on one side and its setting sideways along the bank.


----------



## MuskieManOhio

There's enough stunted crappie in that lake that's for sure!


----------



## riverpounder

Where is this lake located guys?? I'm down around Calcutta/east Liverpool area .. I've obviously never fished it but this time of year all saugeye walleye sauger start looking for their usual feeding spawning areas even if don't reproduce in that lake still will move up onto flats to feed that are close to the deeper water ,,, keep with it u will find em then u will always know where to go after that ...when we used to canoefor walleye we would keeps rods ready with a vast variaty of fishing styles even as far as a floater rapala or something like it on a lite bottom bouncer or maybe try something targets slightly suspended fish off side of canoe then when canoe moving around naturally those lures will find the fish for u with minimal effort and u can jig with other rods while it's searching


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU

I'm gonna give the morning bite a try tomorrow guess I'll stick to the beach area and keep pounden at it in the canoe


----------



## fastwater

Don't plan on using any minnows unless you bring them with you.

Was at Downs bait and the place at the upper end that rents boats. Nobody had any minnows. 

Like every place else, the lake is muddy. Caught two small cats and a small sun fish today. Back has been giving me fits so I didn't take the boat out. Just fished from the bank. Fished till dark. Saw a lot of activity the other side of the beach buoys going east towards the dam. Lots of bait fish breaking water from about 7pm till dark and a few nice boils.

Sure made me wish I had taken the boat and was trolling that area.


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU

Went out today slammed crappies actually had a few that were 8 9 inch's witch is big for Logan still no eyes saw some guys trolling they said they hooked up a few.


----------



## Sampy67

I saw ya out there today. I drove by the beach and saw two guys in canoe. Is the weed bed still out there towards the peninsula. That was a great weed bed before they drain the lake every winter.


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU

Yea that was me I didn't find any real heavy weed beds. Some smaller patches but I may have missed them


----------



## fastwater

Haven't been out in the boat yet to check that weed bed this year.

They didn't draw down the lake this past winter so it may be there. 

FWIW, I have fished some from the bank and have already heard complaints from a few for them not drawing the lake down this past winter. 
Again, they claim to draw the lake down to choke out the weed bed in the lake but IMO, sometimes we can do too much of a good thing.
I'm glad they didn't draw it down this winter.


----------



## Sampy67

Yep I don't like the draw down either. Any bass or saugeye fishermen for that matter too. I hope that weed bed grows back quickly. It will hold a lot of fish.


----------



## fastwater

> Orig. posted by *Sampy67*:
> 
> Yep I don't like the draw down either. *Any bass or saugeye fishermen for that matter too. *


Can I ask why you don't like bass or saugeye fishermen ?


----------



## Sampy67

Lol! No I meant any saugeye or bass fisherman hate the winter drawdown. More weed beds the better.


----------



## fastwater

Whoops! 

Sorry for the misunderstanding.

For a minute there I thought why would he be on a fishing forum if he didn't like bass, saugeye fishermen. 

But you're right about the fisherman really don't like the draw down. Especially every year.

Some of the old timers that live on the lake swear that that's the reason the lake stays full of smaller fish and that since the regular draw downs, there are a lot less trophy's caught on the lake. They say the lake is no where the fishery it used to be.

You and I know the place is jammed packed full of little crappie and has a good amount of smaller saugeye as well as bass. I've pulled a few decent 5-6lb bass from there but as a rule, everything but cat is usually smaller.

Also, the older fella I bought my current boat off of practically lived on that lake. He was retired and if it wasn't iced over, he was there saugeye fishing. He's pulled many a saugeye from there over the past 20-25yrs and he believes the yearly draw down has hurt the saugeye size limit as well.


----------



## B.Nutter

The key to catching big saugeye in Lake Logan is to not fish for saugeye. I joke but it seems that when ever I target saugeye at Logan it's a bust. The only good size saugeye I have ever caught was while going after crappie. However they are in there. I pulled this 27" beast out of Lake Logan last spring (while crappie fishing).


----------



## Sampy67

Nice fish!


----------

